# wiring computer to sound receiver (behind wall)



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i want to have a wall outlet into which i can plug my computer to connect to a receiver on the other side of the room. because i want the wiring to be behind DW, instead of running loose wire.

what kind of cable and connector will i need for it ?

thanks


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Can we assume you are speaking of audio connections from the 1/8" plug in the back of your computer? HDMI? RCA connectors? Cat-5? It may help to describe your reciever and computer connections in a bit more detail?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

my home laptop is about 3 yrs old and i don't think it has HDMI but my work one does. so i think i will want both RCA and HDMI outlets/wires. i know there is an adapter between a regular (1/8 ?) outlet on a computer (one that you would use for e.g. headphones or small speakers) and RCA

the receiver is brand new Yamaha and has both RCA and HDMI


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I think you just answered the first part (what connector) of your question. It sounds like you want HDMI and RCA connectors. I think I have seen wall plates with both commonly available at my favorite home improvement store. Certainly there are on-line sources as well.

Regarding wire, I understand that some is rated for in-wall and some not. I understand that this is related to fire concerns. Boyond that, I wish I could help more. I get all my cable on-line due to the big price advantage.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

yes but which type of cable is used for connecting RCA connectors ? i've heard rg-6 coax


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Ive used Coax, bundled multi-conductor, and simple lamp cord. Much depends on your distance and proximity to other power cables and electronic devices and your price sensitivity. As an experiment, you could simply get a basic, inexpensive, readymade RCA cable and join your two devices in the locations where you expect them to be. Run the cable along the wall close to where you intend to route your final installation. If this works to your satisfaction without picking up much electrical noise, then I would not take any special precautions with fancy wire. 

If you are concerned about interference, then RG-59 or RG-6 is probably a very good option.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks a lot. you are the king !


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know about your soldering skills or tool collection, but this can influence your choice of wire, as well. I like the compression fittings for RG-6, but this takes a special tool. You can also use F connectors into RCA adapters, but this introduces additional resistance and chance for poor signal quality. I prefer solder for best connections, which may be difficult with RG-6. 

Enjoy!


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks - do you know what kind of cable is needed for connecting two HDMI outlets ? all i saw at Lowes was fixed-length cable with connectors mounted already but i wanted to buy loose cable and mount my own females (or males and then use adapters for the wall to female) ??


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have not attempted to build my own HDMI cables, and have not even kept up with availability of components. I think I have read various places saying that the assembly for those can be a bit tedious. So far, all mine are ready-made. My longest runs are through conduit under the floor. 

Sorry I cannot be more help here.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks anyway


----------

